# Petsmart tank sale



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

I dropped into Petsmart this morning for a new net and found they have a 75 gal tank for 299.99 reg 499.99. 

I wasn't planning on buying one so soon but for that price I'll go ahead. Then buy all the pieces to go with it as I have the money over the next couple months. I'm so excited!! :cheer:*h/b*w3


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

A regular 75? arent they about 199 new usually?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Top Fin 75 Gallon Hooded Aquarium | Aquariums | PetSmart


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

This one: 

Not sure how to do a link but here it is


Marineland® 75G Aquarium Majesty Ensemble | Aquariums | PetSmart


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Ah ok! makes more sense that it comes with the stand and what not!


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

We have to go get the tank today and it's freaking snowing out!!! It's not sticking to the road so it should be okay but still.....this is just my luck. Yesterday I was worried because it was just going to be raining hard now snow.....


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

God luck!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Please be careful!


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

typical NW weather. We now have sunshine and while everything is soaking wet it's at least melted. That snow this morning was really a surprise. It hasn't been all that cold yet this year.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I wish it would snow here .


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

big b said:


> I wish it would snow here .


Do you ever get snow?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, about once every couple of years. And it's rarely ever enough to even make a snowman .


----------



## robinc (Jul 15, 2014)

ta-da!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Not bad


----------

